# Capacitor en corto



## sarahi (Abr 26, 2007)

si en una fuente un capacitor esta en corto QUE PASA ???


----------



## jona (Abr 26, 2007)

hola amigo...
vos q pensas q puede pasar?
alejate por q va a explotar, dañando seguramente componentes aledaños.


----------



## Apollo (Abr 28, 2007)

Hola a todos:

Es imposible que explote ya que la corriente que va a provocar es suficiente como para que se abra el fusible de proteción de la alimentación. Ni siquiera se calienta un poco, al conectar o encender el equipo va a abrir el fusible.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 28, 2007)

Depende de donde este colocado y del circuito.

Por ejemplo en una fuente conmutada los condensadores del secundario suelen descapacitarse y lo unico que pasa es que entra proteccion.

Si es en el primario una de las dos, se funde el fusible, se habre el condensador o se funde la resistencia limitadora de la carga del dondensador electrolitico de primario.

En motores electricos tambien se estropen mucho, es un condensador de arranque electrolitico y o salta el magnetotermico o el diferencial o se quema el motor.


----------



## sergio barasz (Ene 20, 2011)

hola no se si es tarde para responder...pero doy fe de lo que dice tiopepe123, a mi me paso que se puso en corto un condensador de 2200 mf x 100v en una fuente conmutada,y se protegia..me volvi loco asta que me di cuenta del corto...jaja 

saludos..


----------

